# استفسار عن أجهزة الاسنان والشركات اللى تعمل بها



## hamed bio (18 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله

احب ان اسئل اخوانى عن 
افضل انواع اجهزة الاسنان
وياريت لو اعرف الشركات المصريه اللى تعمل فى مجال الاسنان واسماء التوكيلا ت الخاصة بها

مع ذكر افضلهاااااااااا


----------



## hamed bio (19 يونيو 2009)

ماحدش عارف يا جماعه ولا ايه


----------



## hamed bio (20 يونيو 2009)

برجاء المساعدة من أهل الخبرة


----------



## hamed bio (22 يونيو 2009)

مافيش ردود خالص يا جماعه


----------



## hakim67 (8 يوليو 2009)

*افضل انواع اجهزة الاسنان*

TECHNICIEN EN MAINTENANCE DES EQUIPEMENTS ET MATERIELS MEDICO-CHIRURGICAUX DENTAIRE​FOR ME ,THE BEST EQUIPMENTS, NOW, ARE PLANMECA. 
:12:
WWW.PLANMECA.COM

, SORRY. BUT IN EGYPT , I DON'T KNOW​


----------



## eng.sawsan (9 يوليو 2009)

وعليكم السلام 

هناك شركات عديدة تنتج كراسي اسنان عالية الجودة منها:
1- -Finland, planmeca 
كرسي جدا رائع -full options- وتصاميم مميزة عن غيره بس سعره كتير غالي 
2-,Germany,Sirona
عملي وصيانته بتقدر بتلاقي دعم منيح الها من الشركة الام 
3-Kavo ,Germany
كتير منيح وبتحمل ضغط شغل و قليل ما بحتاج صيانة

بالنسبة لشركة بمصر بعرف شركة "المكتب المصري EIO" بالاسكندرية مختصين بأجهزة الاسنان


----------



## hamed bio (9 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولكم جزيل من الشكر


----------



## hamed bio (9 يوليو 2009)

حد سمع يا جماعةعن ChiradentChiradent


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 يوليو 2009)

نعم .

انه جهاز من جمهورية سلوفاكية .

جهاز جيد جدا وله وكيل في مصر ولقد زرته وسعره مناسب .

البغدادي


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (9 يوليو 2009)

أنا وكيل وحده أسنان Teckno فى مصر واى استفسار انا موجود


----------



## محمد العصا (11 يوليو 2009)

أخ محمد عبد الباسط ايش بلد الصنع لشركة تيكنو هل هو صيني وكم بيتراوح سعره


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 يوليو 2009)

محمد عبد الباسط قال:


> أنا وكيل وحده أسنان teckno فى مصر واى استفسار انا موجود



تحية طيبة .

لم نجد منك تفاعل في مجال الاسنان .

ننتظر منك المساهمة .

مع الشكر سلفا .

البغدادي


----------



## heshamalex (11 يوليو 2009)

اهلا بك اخ حامد من افضل الشركات الموجودة بمصر تعمل فى مجال الاسنان شركة تكنو ويف وهى وكيل ماكينات kavo المانى وبرازيلى ويوجد بالشركة فريق صيانة على اعلى مستوى حيث يوفر لك الخدمات الكافية خلال فترة الضمان وما بعدها وتوجد ايضا شركة هاى تكنولوجى وهى وكيل ماكينات adec الامريكية ويوجد شركة احمد بهجت وهى وكيل ماكينات serona المانى الصنع وتوجد شركة صفوان مصر وهى وكيل ماكينات night + oms امريكى الصنع ولو تحب المزيد عن اى ماكينة اسنان داخل مصر اسال وستجد الرد او اى عطل بوحدات الاسنان


----------



## heshamalex (11 يوليو 2009)

على فكرة اخ حامد وحدة الاسنان ماركة شيرانا او شيرادنت هى من صنع شيكو سلوفاكيا الموديلات القديمة منها كانت بمنتهى الجودة وللاسف الموديلات الحديثة اصبحت اقل متانة واقل صيانة حيث ان من خلال تعاملى فى السوق المحلى بمجال الصيانة اكتشفت ان المتابعة غير جيدة تماما وقطع الغيار غير متوفرة وهذا للعلم وشكرا


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (11 يوليو 2009)

محمد العصا قال:


> أخ محمد عبد الباسط ايش بلد الصنع لشركة تيكنو هل هو صيني وكم بيتراوح سعره



أخى الكريم 
أعتذر على التأخير فى الرد وشركه تيكنو هى شركه صينيه و سعر الجهاز بالجنيه المصرى حوالى 14000 جنيه


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (11 يوليو 2009)

heshamalex قال:


> اهلا بك اخ حامد من افضل الشركات الموجودة بمصر تعمل فى مجال الاسنان شركة تكنو ويف وهى وكيل ماكينات kavo المانى وبرازيلى ويوجد بالشركة فريق صيانة على اعلى مستوى حيث يوفر لك الخدمات الكافية خلال فترة الضمان وما بعدها وتوجد ايضا شركة هاى تكنولوجى وهى وكيل ماكينات adec الامريكية ويوجد شركة احمد بهجت وهى وكيل ماكينات serona المانى الصنع وتوجد شركة صفوان مصر وهى وكيل ماكينات night + oms امريكى الصنع ولو تحب المزيد عن اى ماكينة اسنان داخل مصر اسال وستجد الرد او اى عطل بوحدات الاسنان



اخى الكريم أحمد بهجت ليس وكيل serona بمصر انما الوكيل الوحيد لها هى شركه الكان وذا للتوضيح أحمد بهجت وكيل شركه صينيه


----------



## hakim67 (21 يوليو 2009)

distributor FOR PLANMECA IN EGYPT
FOUMEDCO
22, Abdel Hamid Lofty St. El-Mohandessin
12311 Cairo

Tel +20-2-33359572
E-mail [email protected]


----------



## hakim67 (21 يوليو 2009)

distributor FOR PLANMECA IN IRAQ
Issam Bureau
Karada Q (905) St. (15) No. (45/1)
Baghdad 

Tel +9641 7175575 / +9641-7198253
E-mail [email protected] , [email protected]

www.issambg.com
Contact person Mr. Ziara Issam


----------



## hakim67 (21 يوليو 2009)




----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 يوليو 2009)

hakim67 قال:


> distributor for planmeca in iraq
> issam bureau
> karada q (905) st. (15) no. (45/1)
> baghdad
> ...



الاخ حكيم .

تحية طيبة .

مادمنا في نقاش عن الشركات اجهزة الاسنان , انا من رأي المتواضع هو الابتعاد عن الاجهزة الفخمة

والغالية الثمن ذلك لان الاجهزة في حالة غليان في التطور من ناحية الموديل والملحقات اضافتا انها

لا تلائم ولاتنسجم مع السوق المحلي والحالة المادية لطبيب الاسنان .

وعليه هناك توجه شديد نحو الاجهزة الصينية بسبب كلفتها الضئيلة جدا وعمرها الافتراضي المعقول 

الذي يتناسب مع الزمن المفترض لتغير الموديل والشكل العام .

ان جهاز الاسنان مجرد خطوط توصيل الهواء والماء والتحكم بها , الا ان المهم جدا استخدام الات 

وقبضات من ماركات عالمية لكفاءتها العالية في الاداء ومتانتها . 

وهناك منتجات لشركات صينية ذات مواصفات جيدة جدا تنافس الشركات العلمية واسعارها معقولة جدا .

تحياتي للجميع .


البغدادي


----------



## الطيب ياسين (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخواني الاعزاء
توجد شركة منافسة في مجال اجهزة طب الاسنان هي sky dental كورية حيث اني زرتها وجدت الجودة في الاداء والمتانة ورخص ثمنهاhttp://skydental.co.kr/eng/ :12:


----------



## فارس المسلاتى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخوانى العرب.....

واجهتنى مشكلة فى احد كراسي الأسنان نوع Sirona حيث انى غيرت موقع الكرسي بزاوية 60 درجة و انتهيت من توصيله بالكهرباء.
حالة التشغيل فى المرة الأولى جيد جدا لكن المرة الثانية اصبح الجهاز او المحركات الموجودة فى الكرسي لا تشتغل وان الدائرة الألكترونية موصلة بالكهرباء... ممكن لو تتكرموا يا اخوانى بتفسير هده الحالة مرفقا بكيفية حل هده المشكلة.. و لكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (10 نوفمبر 2009)

يوجد الشركة العلمية للمعدات الطبية بمصر الجديدة عندها توكيل أسنان اسمه
Gnatus


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (10 نوفمبر 2009)

هى الوكيل لأجهزة PLANCEMA
FOUMEDCO
22, Abdel Hamid Lofty St. El-Mohandessin
12311 Cairo

Tel +20-2-33359572
E-mail [email protected]
Contact person Mr. Mohamed Abdou


----------



## zima zima (7 يناير 2010)

انا فى السنه النهائيه تخصص الكترونيات الاجهزه الطبيه
وكنت بسال حضرتك اذا كان توكيلك فيه فرصه شغل
انا كنت بتدرب فى القصر العينى
اسمى عبدالعظيم 0107675901
هانتظر الرد شكرا


----------



## zima zima (29 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبه الزميل المهندس صاحب التوكيل الخاص باجهزه الاسنان فى مصر
انا فى هندسه الكترونيات اخر سنه
وكنت حابب اشتغل فى اجهزه الاسنان وصيانتها
ياريت حضرتك تفيدنى
[email protected]
ده ميلى عشان يكون فيه اى لينك بينا


----------



## ابومسلم الاندلسي (1 يناير 2012)

علي فكره شركه الكان اخده توكيل sirona برضه


----------



## miladd (16 أكتوبر 2014)

http://www.sirona.com/en/contact/dealer-search/ ده لينك بيقول الشركات الكيلة لسيرونا فى مصر من موقع شركة سيرونا نفسها


----------

